# Lowest Drop-Tuning on Six String



## Dante Leblanc (Mar 29, 2009)

*Well. I guess I have to ask this. ANYONE tune lower than a Drop-F? I would jizz myself if I could shred way down at Drop-D..*..*I probably would with a a seven stringer, too, but again...a fucking sixstring that low? Is it feasible?*


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 29, 2009)

Increase the scale length, increase your string gauges and anything's possible.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah, it's called a baritone. lots of people do that around here. but as far as a "regular" scaled guitar, i've only seen it once.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 30, 2009)

tom tunes his 6er down to Bb. as in a semitone lower than a 5string bass


----------



## Harry (Mar 30, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Increase the scale length, increase your string gauges and anything's possible.



Correct (well, to an extent, but largely correct anyway)

What needs to be remembered, is that the reason why 7 and 8 string guitars have lower down strings than a 6 string is not because of it has extra strings per se, but because of string gauges and string tension.
Just as you can comfortably tune a 25.5 inch 7 string to B standard, you can slap on a 54 gauge on a six string 25.5 inch scale and get the B too, because the scale length is the same.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldn't tune a 6 stringer lower than C personally. for tunings lower than C, not only will a 7 be more comfortable to play, but it will sound a lot better too IMO. they are designed to be tuned to B and lower after all.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 30, 2009)

ibznorange said:


> tom tunes his 6er down to Bb. as in a semitone lower than a 5string bass


----------



## budda (Mar 30, 2009)

you can go as low as you want. why you'd want to go lower then B or A is beyond me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2009)

Meshuggah? Fell Silent? After The Burial?

all below A


----------



## failshredder (Mar 30, 2009)

It's called a goddamn bass.

EDIT: Unless you're Meshuggah. In which case you rule. But most people aren't T3h Shug.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 30, 2009)

ibznorange said:


> tom tunes his 6er down to Bb. as in a semitone lower than a 5string bass



 It actually works quite well and doesn't sound as much like a bass as you'd think, though I don't have it tuned that low currently. This is on a 30" scale, by the way.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 30, 2009)

failshredder said:


> It's called a goddamn bass.
> 
> EDIT: Unless you're Meshuggah. In which case you rule. But most people aren't T3h Shug.



i hate people like this.
so ignorant...


----------



## Variant (Mar 30, 2009)

It's the *scale*, not the number of strings that determine how well the instrument will handle lower tunings. That said, the loss of range can be _*really irritating*_ as you detune into Marianas Trench like depths... I use a Steinberger Synapse baritone six string (28.625" scale length) and employ a variety of tunings, mainly A1 standard, with a drop-G1, D1 with and octave jump (drop G with the the lowest string tuned down to D1, then D2, G2, etc.) and octave jump A0 (A0, A1, D2, etc.).


----------



## damigu (Mar 31, 2009)

for a while i had one of my 6 string 25.5" scale guitars tuned to G standard, but it needed a 0.065" for the low string to truly work and sound right. i have to say, though, that it actually sounded really good with the X2N pickup in that guitar.


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 31, 2009)

You can make anything sound good as long as you can put together pleasing melodies.
The reason I like bands like Pig Destroyer, Gaza, Sikth and Meshuggah is that they can be heavy and low as fuck and still have good grooves and melodies


----------



## 2jzonecup (May 8, 2009)

The lowest ive heard of on a standard scale 6 is g# (The acacia strain cd "The dead walk") I think he uses ESP Eclipse 500.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 8, 2009)

Variant said:


> It's the *scale*, not the number of strings that determine how well the instrument will handle lower tunings.



 THANK YOU!!!

I hate when people say things like *7 STRINGS ARE DESIGNED FOR LOW TUNINGS JUST GET THEM*

no... wrong... theres no difference between drop tuning a 25.5 scale 7 string (which is a ton on the production market) and a regular ole 25.5 scale 6 string. 

All about scale length... a 30" 2 string is designed for low tunings, a 20" 15 string is not designed for low tunings.

Its not the # of strings its the scale!

/endrant

as for the OP... get a 50" scale guitar and see how low you can get with that

I'm sure you could get to C0 with a scale like that and some massive bass strings!!!


----------



## manicsix (May 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wouldn't tune a 6 stringer lower than C personally. for tunings lower than C, not only will a 7 be more comfortable to play, but it will sound a lot better too IMO. they are designed to be tuned to B and lower after all.



I tend to agree with this, and it's been recommended to me by a guitar tech that sets up a lot of the guitars for heavier bands in my city, that going below drop C isn't worth it normal scale. Mind you, I'm not sure what type of guitars they are using, but I know one band uses LPs.

Also, from my own experience, I believe the construction of the guitar can contribute to whether the guitar sounds like great or like shit when drop tuned.

I've got two 25.5" scale six stringers:
ESP STEF-6 Horizon, maple neck-thru alder, duncan JB in the bridge
Schecter 006 Elite (2002), set-neck, mahogany, duncan distortion in the biridge

Even though the schecter has 56-12s, and has been setup by a tech, it sounds muddy in the lower registers of CGCFAD
The ESP has 52-10s, was not setup, but it sounds remarkably better than the schecter when tuned to CGCFAD. 

You could almost say that two pickups are not significantly different, and all else being equal the schecter should sound better due to having greater string tension and a proper setup.

This leads me to believe that it's the extremely solid construction/or combination of wood & quality parts on the ESP horizon that is a tried and tested method that allows for a better performing drop tuned guitar.


----------



## Euthanasia (May 8, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I hate when people say things like *7 STRINGS ARE DESIGNED FOR LOW TUNINGS JUST GET THEM*
> 
> ...



+1000000!!!!

I have a 25.5 scale jackson guitar with 14-68 strings down tuned to A and its TEH TIGHTEST SHIT EVER!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 8, 2009)

Sound is vibration, in a way. Longer scale results in a much clearer vibration of the strings when tuned lower, as opposed to a shorter scale. With that being said, the type of wood you use will resonate differently, which is just another facet of vibration in a guitar. The pickups will reflect the result of these features.

...but a 25.5" 7 string built exactly like a 25.5" 6 string is not going to handle lower tunings better. Its going to handle them almost exactly the same way.


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 10, 2009)

My bassist had some spare strings lying around.

Consequently, my 7621 is tuned EADGCEA...

That's a bass E . Bottom four strings are just the bottom four of a bass. Tension's perfect and it's a very interesting sound.


----------



## MTech (May 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wouldn't tune a 6 stringer lower than C personally. for tunings lower than C, not only will a 7 be more comfortable to play, but it will sound a lot better too IMO. they are designed to be tuned to B and lower after all.



that doesn't make sense seeing as they're the same scale unless it's a baritone...



2jzonecup said:


> The lowest ive heard of on a standard scale 6 is g# (The acacia strain cd "The dead walk") I think he uses ESP Eclipse 500.


He uses ESP Eclipse II's but they tune up to Drop-Bb/A# live.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

MTech said:


> that doesn't make sense seeing as they're the same scale unless it's a baritone...



what do you mean it doesn't make sense?

6 string guitars are designed and built with the assumption that they will be used in standard tuning, 7 string guitars are designed and built with the assumption they will be used in B and lower tunings...

makes sense to me.


----------



## MTech (May 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> what do you mean it doesn't make sense?
> 
> 6 string guitars are designed and built with the assumption that they will be used in standard tuning, 7 string guitars are designed and built with the assumption they will be used in B and lower tunings...
> 
> makes sense to me.


aside from a 24/34 short scale like a LP/SG etc going by standards a 6 string guitar is built 25.5 scale..... standard 7 string guitars are also built to 25.5 scale... so there's NO difference making the 7 more suited for lower tuning. All it does is give you the advantage of having an extra string.
Just like a baritone 7 vs a baritone 8.. both major companies are the same scale for both guitars.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

MTech said:


> aside from a 24/34 short scale like a LP/SG etc going by standards a 6 string guitar is built 25.5 scale..... standard 7 string guitars are also built to 25.5 scale... so there's NO difference making the 7 more suited for lower tuning. All it does is give you the advantage of having an extra string.
> Just like a baritone 7 vs a baritone 8.. both major companies are the same scale for both guitars.



the advantage is that the guitar is designed for B and lower, as 7 strings are heavily marketed at the metal community.

thus, the wood, pickups and neck are chosen specifically with people playing in lower tunings in mind. hence = more suited.

but of course you know better than me right?


----------



## MTech (May 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the advantage is that the guitar is designed for B and lower, as 7 strings are heavily marketed at the metal community.
> 
> thus, the wood, pickups and neck are chosen specifically with people playing in lower tunings in mind. hence = more suited.
> 
> but of course you know better than me right?



How is it designed for B and lower when it's the same scale and construction.... it's not like all 7's are baritones so I fail to see your point. Now you're saying 7 strings are heavily marketed at the metal community but I'm to believe 6's aren't???  I'm just standing up with the rest of the people who downtune a 6 because I really can't see any reasoning a 7 is "more suited/better suited" for downtning. I haven't seen one example of something that makes it "more suited." There is no argument either I'm stating I personally do not see anything which is suiting it to have some advantage at tuning down that a 6 doesn't have with exception of still having a higher strings which is mainly a lead oriented thing.


Six String Guitars: TOM/OFR - Maple Neck - Basswood/Alder/Mahogany Body -
6 string pickup

Seven String Guitars: TOM/OFR - Maple Neck - Basswood/Alder/Mahogany Body - 7 string pickup.

I still don't see anything that particularly makes a standard 7 string "more suited" to be tuned down than a 6. They have the same woods, bridges, pickups with exception of an added pole piece...you can argue that one pickup is muddier than another but that's comparing apples to oranges because you can just as easily buy a tight 6 string pickup. D-Sonic & PAF both pickups they make to fit in both guitars that people dig..... Not to mention a 7 string has nothing to do with the original topic.

What's with the attitude


----------



## DDDorian (May 12, 2009)

Come on Sym, the guy doesn't need to you preach the virtue of sevens at him, he's on ss.org for christ's sake He has a point, too.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 12, 2009)

There's so much wrong with what scar sym is saying...

a 7 string BARITONE is designed with low tunings in mind but then again so is a 1 string BARITONE. 

Someone could just as easily put a high G or A on their production seven string and NOT have the lower note! By no means is the guitar always geared towards being low tuned! If you assume all 6'ers are going to be in standard you would assume all 7's would be in 7 standard too now wouldn't you? that low B isn't all that low which is why you can get away with a 25.5 scale length on it without having to use some nuts thick string like lower tunings.

and uh... ibanez guitars are geared towards metal... esp... schecter... dean... B.c. rich... Jackson... all off the top of my head that are specifically geared towards heavy metal players knowing alot of their players might just droptune.

Do they all only make 7's? Or are they all primarily 6's?

As previously stated by multiple people its ALL about the scale length when it comes to drop tuning. The only thing that comes to mind when a 7+ string is involved is what pup to use to make sure you find the right balance between muddy lows and icepick highs. But then again most people aren't already switching their pups out of their production 6's and 7's immediately after getting them...

The only thing Mtech fails at is being incorrect. Its not like he didn't just try to tell you whats already been said by several people previously in the thread.

I think syms just having a bad week and is taking it out here.


----------



## El Caco (May 12, 2009)

What a crock of shit Dave.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 12, 2009)

ITS OUT OF THIS WORLD S7EVE ITS OUT OF THIS WORLD


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 13, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> There's so much wrong with what scar sym is saying...
> 
> a 7 string BARITONE is designed with low tunings in mind but then again so is a 1 string BARITONE.
> 
> ...



there's quite a lot with what you're saying too.

I don't see how you don't get this, if you don't think that 7 strings are designed for metal and to hold lower tunings there is something wrong with you. obviously companies are now aware that instruments may be downtuned, and with guitars such as an EC-1000 or an SLSMG then it's even highly likely. but those guitars still come stock with standard tuning no?



manicsix said:


> Also, from my own experience, I believe the construction of the guitar can contribute to whether the guitar sounds like great or like shit when drop tuned.
> 
> the extremely solid construction/or combination of wood & quality parts on the ESP horizon that is a tried and tested method that allows for a better performing drop tuned guitar.



this is basically what I'm trying to say. yes, 6 stringers can do it, but 7 stringers are made for it, yes?

no, every guitar company only makes 7 strings 

I think you like jumping on every opportunity to try to get a reaction from me, which frankly I find pathetic.

and FYI, I'm having a pretty good week thanks 



s7eve said:


> What a crock of shit Dave.



claims like that need backing up 



DDDorian said:


> Come on Sym, the guy doesn't need to you preach the virtue of sevens at him, he's on ss.org for christ's sake He has a point, too.



I'm not preaching 7 strings man, I know he has a point, but I think he's wrong, and he thinks I'm wrong... he's hardly listening to me either


----------



## El Caco (May 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't see how everyone doesn't get this, it really baffles me


Everyone else is unable to see why you don't get it.



> how?



Seriously how many times does something so obvious need to be explained to you? First off to assume that a manufacturer designed a guitar to do anything other then the how it is delivered is presumptuous, the guitar was designed to be tuned as delivered with the string set delivered, each guitar would obviously have a tolerance beyond this. The truth is very few guitar manufacturers employ any scientific engineering practices, most builders do not test the torsional strength of a neck with each wood they use and decide to add x amount of material to tune to G. The idea that 7 string guitars are designed to be tuned lower then they are delivered and 6 string guitars are not is ludicrous, they use the same materials, they use the same construction techniques, the only argument that can be used is that 7's have a wider neck but even that does not mean a 7 will have more mass, a 6 string with a thick neck may have just as much mass as a thin necked 7.

As far as tone goes what people have said about scale in response to you is correct.




> I'm not preaching 7 strings man, I know he has a point, but I think he's wrong, and he thinks I'm wrong... he's hardly listening to me either



Everyone thinks knows you're wrong, however the only thing that brought my attention to this thread was your troll post which I have removed.


----------



## DDDorian (May 13, 2009)

This isn't something you can really have an opinion on, though - you're either right or you're wrong, and despite what Ibanez might have been feeding people for years in their press releases, the majority of production seven-strings haven't been optimised for lower tunings at all. Same old wood choices, same old bridges and bridge placement, same old scale lengths, but with an extra string. It might have been easier to believe what you're arguing as little as five years ago, when most people had to take Ibanez at their word, but now that there's a much wider variety of guitars and pickups available that are developed primarily with handling low tunings, the difference between, say, a 7620 and even a Hellraiser is undeniable.

Anyway, that's not what the thread is about. I know Mtech called you out for your comment, but it ends here.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 13, 2009)

We might as well discuss the old chestnut "If a tree falls in the bush and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?" 




Besides,Who play a six string these days anyway  


Was just trying to use humour to lighten the mood ha ha


----------



## El Caco (May 13, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> *Anyway, that's not what the thread is about. I know Mtech called you out for your comment, but it ends here.*


----------



## TheSymphony (May 23, 2009)

Go so fucking low as you want, but yeah.. Go lower than F# on a regular six stringer is a little bit.. I don't know, attentionwhore or something?


----------



## Dante Leblanc (Aug 9, 2009)

*On a sixstring BARITONE, I have gone to well-gauged drop-E. I want to reach drop-D"2", or whatever the number would be, on a standard scale. I am tuned to *
*Bb"2"-Standard on my sevenstring baritone, for a mix of Meshuggah's Spasm. I often go to a slacky drop-A"2" on my eightstring, but I am at drop-C"2" now. My goal is to show that you do not need an extended range instrument (though I will always use, and have plans for a ninestring) and possibly not even a baritone to go down an octave from standard tuning (E"1"-Standard/drop-D"2") with no negative side-effects. Again, I am not familiar with the octave numbers. I know the pickup and amplification tech is insufficent, but my current end-goal is to achieve an octave below Meshuggah (F"2"-Standard/drop-E"2") on an eightstring guitar. It is feasible, as basses have stabley gone lower.*

*I thank you for the comments.*


----------



## I_infect (Aug 9, 2009)

I tune my 7's to A standard and 6's to drop B. Those are my limits/ideal tunings. However, what I am finding out is that I really like how the 6 string pickups handle the low B... maybe even better than how the 7s handle the low A. I've noticed more midrange crunch and snap with the 6's and more bass boominess with the 7s. I play a ton of different guitars with a wide variety of pickups.

For example, compare an EMG 81 6 string bridge, with a EMG 81-7 7 string bridge. They sound _different_. I hated the D-Activator 7s, but love the 6 string versions, played in similar tunings. Just a personal observation... ymmv. Anyone have any input or thoughts on this?


----------



## MTech (Aug 9, 2009)

Why not just get something like the Fender VI it comes E an octave down...


----------



## leandroab (Aug 9, 2009)

I just tuned my 7321 to Drop Z:

7- Z
6- W
5- Z
4- F
3- A
2- G
1- S

Meshuggah can suck my dick! Or cock!


----------



## MFB (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you intend for you low string to be "FAGS"?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2009)

drop D an octave down is the lowest i could go without it sounding poopy, and drop E was acceptable. this was on a baritone, of course.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Meshuggah? Fell Silent? After The Burial?
> 
> all below A



Dave...Err...mate, Budda could hate all of those bands for all you know ...And If he does It'd be BECAUSE they tune stupidly low 

I think G# is the limit on a 25.5" scale guitar...Cannibal Corpse did it on 'Evisceration Plague' - with that being said, I'm pretty sure one of Pat O'Briens BC rich customs is a 27" Baritone scale.

Nile use drop A on 6 string deans and KxK guitars.

I'd say Drop B is probably going to be the tightest sounding tuning on a 6 string 

Me, Personally? I don't see the fun in tuning guitars in super low drop tunings, I like some flexability and tightness which I've never found with tuning down lower than A.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

Budda loves After The Burial 

don'tcha Bud?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 25, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Dave...Err...mate, Budda could hate all of those bands for all you know ...And If he does It'd be BECAUSE they tune stupidly low
> 
> I think G# is the limit on a 25.5" scale guitar...Cannibal Corpse did it on 'Evisceration Plague' - with that being said, I'm pretty sure one of Pat O'Briens BC rich customs is a 27" Baritone scale.
> 
> ...



Personally I tune UP. I mainly use a bastardization of drop A and drop D, but tune the 6th string as high as the 4th. I prefer it's sound, I like the tight response..and it bothers me to drop the 6th string to the "correct" pitch. And yes..Pat has a baritone and that's the guitar that's tuned to G..his others are tuned to B.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 25, 2009)

one of my six-strings is tuned in BEADGB (like a seven without the first), and sometimes I detune a step, and works ok, but that depends of the guitar, I can`t do that on my strat, even drop D sounds weird. So, try...


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1635324 said:


> one of my six-strings is tuned in BEADGB (like a seven without the first), and sometimes I detune a step, and works ok, but that depends of the guitar, I can`t do that on my strat, even drop D sounds weird. So, try...



BADGBE can be loads of fun at times if you know how to properly use it (chord structure wise)


----------



## Google Protip (Aug 26, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wouldn't tune a 6 stringer lower than C personally. for tunings lower than C, not only will a 7 be more comfortable to play, but it will sound a lot better too IMO. they are designed to be tuned to B and lower after all.


Protip: 6 and 7 strings are the same except for the amount of strings they hold. You can tune them realistically in any range a guitar should be in (not below A).


----------



## Bungle (Aug 26, 2009)

MFB said:


> BADGBE can be loads of fun at times if you know how to properly use it (chord structure wise)


Sometimes Mastodon use that tuning down one step (AGCFAD) and they mainly use Gibson's...


----------



## MFB (Aug 26, 2009)

That's where I first heard it (from March of the Fire Ants) and decided to give it a try. It can be fun and leads to a lot of dark songs mainly due to the octave sound you get but aside from that I've found it to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 26, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I think G# is the limit on a 25.5" scale guitar...Cannibal Corpse did it on 'Evisceration Plague' - with that being said, I'm pretty sure one of Pat O'Briens BC rich customs is a 27" Baritone scale.



Molotov Solution tunes to drop G (GDGCEA) on 25.5" scale guitars. That's the lowest I've heard on 6 strings with that scale.


----------

